# Intrusive neighbors...



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok we moved to our new house a year ago. Our neighbors are a little strange (Im sure they think the same of us). They are only 21 and have an almost 3 year old little girl. They are on and off again relationship wise...the wife dissapears every now and then. Anyway...we've tried to be nice...but they show some 21 year old behaviors and are really getting on our nerves. The husband revs up his big exhaust on his truck and 4-wheeler thing and revs up his driveway just to check the mail. The wife has repeatedly run over our grass (in between our driveways...their property ends on their driveway...so we own everything in between) and made big ruts in our grass while it was muddy. Their stupid little Boston Terrier runs loose all the time and barks at our dogs and horses and craps in my perrenial garden. And now the husband decided to clear 15 ft over our property line...so now we can see their house from the whole back of our pasture. I don't want to see their house...I don't want to see them...that's why I moved to the country. We don't want to get legal issues involved because thats so American to sue at the drop of the hat. So now WE have to spend money to build a fence there where they killed all our "security brush" or plant new trees there. UGGH! Ok thats my rant....anyone ever dealt with encroaching neighbors and got them to stop without being rude?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Aye, I'm sorry you're having neighbor issues.

Mine is the same, but opposite. I'm 22 and my husband is 23 and our neighbors crap keeps ending up in our yard, they've torn the yard up, and they are loud, obnoxious and annoying. I can't see their house from my house exactly. They're in their late forties.

The "security brush" issue would have irked me the most. I like my privacy, too. So if somebody cut it all down. Man.


Have you talked to them to see if they were aware they cut down all the trees on YOUR property?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Aye, I'm sorry you're having neighbor issues.
> 
> Mine is the same, but opposite. I'm 22 and my husband is 23 and our neighbors crap keeps ending up in our yard, they've torn the yard up, and they are loud, obnoxious and annoying. I can't see their house from my house exactly. They're in their late forties.
> 
> ...


That's true...I shouldn't have brought in the age issue. You can be irresponsible and rude at any age.  Well to his credit the husband said he was going to clear his area. And asked if we minded if he went "a little" over the property line. So we just should have defined "a little." Because to us it meant maybe a foot....not 15-20 feet. My husband is going to go over there again tonight and we are going to give them a copy of our land survey to show them what's theirs. Maybe they just don't know.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> Ok we moved to our new house a year ago. Our neighbors are a little strange (Im sure they think the same of us). They are only 21 and have an almost 3 year old little girl. They are on and off again relationship wise...the wife dissapears every now and then. Anyway...we've tried to be nice...but they show some 21 year old behaviors and are really getting on our nerves. The husband revs up his big exhaust on his truck and 4-wheeler thing and revs up his driveway just to check the mail. The wife has repeatedly run over our grass (in between our driveways...their property ends on their driveway...so we own everything in between) and made big ruts in our grass while it was muddy. Their stupid little Boston Terrier runs loose all the time and barks at our dogs and horses and craps in my perrenial garden. And now the husband decided to clear 15 ft over our property line...so now we can see their house from the whole back of our pasture. I don't want to see their house...I don't want to see them...that's why I moved to the country. We don't want to get legal issues involved because thats so American to sue at the drop of the hat. So now WE have to spend money to build a fence there where they killed all our "security brush" or plant new trees there. UGGH! Ok thats my rant....anyone ever dealt with encroaching neighbors and got them to stop without being rude?


I feel sorry for you. We moved a year ago to a new house and it turned out so much better. We never had big issues with our neighbours but I couldn't stand them. They were very nosy people.

I hope things turn out ok for you :?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

We live at a rowhouse and as you can know it means housing cooperative and it that we have to decide things together. Well, we have some tricky neigbors here but have to just stand with it...

But good luck to you! Hopefully things will turn out well. Remeber to hold on your rights.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> Well to his credit the husband said he was going to clear his area. And asked if we minded if he went "a little" over the property line. So we just should have defined "a little." Because to us it meant maybe a foot....not 15-20 feet. My husband is going to go over there again tonight and we are going to give them a copy of our land survey to show them what's theirs. Maybe they just don't know.


Do they own the property? I'd ask them rather nicely when they expect to replace your trees. Alternatively, if OK with you, I'd ask them if they would prefer to pay for the installation of a fence on your property. Sometimes mistakes can be costly.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know what 15ft is in meters??
I think if they asked, they did nothing wrong, and it is a missunderstanding, where the fault lies with both parties. Also, why did they clear it?? Could it have been a fire hazzard or other kind of danger (snakes ect). 

I also dont think that you should make them pay for a fence just because YOU dont want to see THEM. They have as much right to live there as you do.

Have you tried talking to them about the other issues?? Explain the problems with the dog and the cars and maybe they will be very understanding. But dont just pass them off as troublesome neighbours just because they are young and you dont agree with them.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> Does anyone know what 15ft is in meters??
> I think if they asked, they did nothing wrong, and it is a missunderstanding, where the fault lies with both parties. Also, why did they clear it?? Could it have been a fire hazzard or other kind of danger (snakes ect).


That's not a little mistake. That's a big mistake. But I would have told them I didn't want them to clear anything on my land 'cause I'd have expected this type of "mistake" from someone who has already shown that they don't respect boundaries.

15'=4.572 meters

Meters to Feet Conversion Calculator


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

hmm, big old "no trespassing" sign might get a point across... not sure it's good for the neighbor relationship though...


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Deals like this is why I choose to live in the countyry rather then town and have neighbors.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Joshie said:


> That's not a little mistake. That's a big mistake. But I would have told them I didn't want them to clear anything on my land 'cause I'd have expected this type of "mistake" from someone who has already shown that they don't respect boundaries.
> 
> 15'=4.572 meters
> 
> Meters to Feet Conversion Calculator


Ok now that I know the distance I agree with you that its a bit much. But still, they asked, and from what Im reading they were not given a distance as to how far over the property line they were allowed to clear, therfore you cant lay the blame entirely on them.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

We talked to them and he said that he was "trying to make it square to make it look better." We didn't want him taking our land for his own uses and he opened it up yada yada yada... Well we ended up building a fence yesterday on our property line and we are going to plant bamboo on our side for privacy. We were going to fence in the whole property eventually...we just weren't planning on spending the $ now. The neighbors were a little miffed at our fence...but I didn't pay for my property so that THEY could have a view basically...

And we didn't make them pay for anything or what not...we just told them we were building a fence for the safety of our animals and did our own thing...we figured that was for the best. Just cool and calm...

Oh and we ARE in the country...we have 8 acres...


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought a pic might explain what happened...the green blob is what the guy cleared...and the black line is our property line...which is our newly built fence.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

My daughter has 12 acres and in a township with over 20,000 people. Not exactly country.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

everyone has their own definition of country...

I think you did the right thing by not asking them to pay (even though I'm sure you wanted to, or atleast get some reimbursement)

The best thing to do now is just remain civil and slowly fence your yard in.

Hopefully that'll be the last time they do anything like that.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I totally agree everyone haas their own definition of country. They also have their own as to how far a few feet is.


----------

